# تصاميم مطار دبي



## descovery_2000 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الاعزاء هذة التصاميم لمطار دبي 
عسى ان تكون بها الفائدة
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## nasr_art (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أرجوا كتابة الموقع الذى به هذه الصور


----------



## descovery_2000 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوي العزيز
هذا الصور ارسلت لي مباشرة على ****** ******
ولاعلم لي بالمصدر
ما السبب


----------



## ][حكومة العين][ (2 يناير 2007)

شو السالفه ما اشوووف شي انا
عدل الصور لو سمحت


----------



## samir mana (2 يناير 2007)

فين الصور يا بشمهندس


----------



## ahmed sharaf (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عن الصور المبهمة


----------



## عمرمحمد (3 يناير 2007)

لا اري شيء


----------



## أوس أوس (3 يناير 2007)

لا اري شيء ياريت تعرضهم مرة أخري لأنهم مش موجودين


----------



## ama-nti (4 يناير 2007)

نرجو من المهندس المحترم الاهتمام بمتابعه اعماله و عروضه العلميه للزملاء للاهميه


----------



## ][حكومة العين][ (6 يناير 2007)

?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## اسلام عباس (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك بس يا ريت ما تضيعة وتظهر لنا الصور المختفية


----------



## مكتشف (7 يناير 2007)

هل الصور طارت مع الطائرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مكتشف


----------



## samir mana (7 يناير 2007)

انا كنت اسمع بنكتة ابريل بس ما كنت اعرف نكتة يناير


----------



## حازم العطيفى (29 يوليو 2007)

حلوه اوى ...... الكتله قويه جدا وتضاهى كتل اكبر المطارات فى العالم


----------



## architect_student (29 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله حلوووو


----------



## المعمار العراقي (29 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله .....سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع الرائع..


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (30 يوليو 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## hocem2222 (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## Rony (1 أغسطس 2007)

thank.s for you


----------



## ايادعبداللطيف (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم يعطيك العافيه


----------



## nada soliman (1 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع اكثر من رائع
الف شكر


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود كمان عظيم فى عمل الماكيت


----------



## vrayman (1 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## الدكتور العنزي (2 أغسطس 2007)

نعم ، ولكن الإختراق الأمني بين حركة السيارات ( الشوارع ) وبين الطائرات عال جدا، وإمكانيات الإعتداء على الطائرات ستكون سهلة جدا ، لأن السيارات القادمة ( كما يتضح من الصورة ستدخل تحت الجسور المعلقة بالهواء ) ، ولابد من وضع الحواجز بين السيارات والطائرات ، لا أعتقد أن وضع الحواجز الكونكريتية الضخمة والعالية سيكون جيدا من الناحية البصرية.
من ناحية أخرى، إن الطول المبالغ به كان يمكن تلافيه لو كان المطار غير معتمدا على الـــ Linearity
بشكل مفرط ،
من ناحية أخرى فلا وجود لفلسفة تصميمية واضحة ، بل إننا نفهم من الصور أعلاه ، أن المصممين قد تركوا الوظيفة لتقودهم !!!
العمارة اليوم ، لا بل ومنذ 1984 ، قد بدأت تهجر الطروحات التي تصمم أو تعطي القياد للوظيفة. أنظروا مثلا : HARVARD ARCHITECTURE REVIEW, 1984, AUTONOMOUS ARCHITECTURE
العمارة الإستقلالية

وظهرت طروحات هزت العالم ، وهزت الطرح الفكري المعماري، وتشكلت ما تسمى بمنابع الشكل المعماري، وظهرت مدارس الواقعية الجديدة والعقلانية الجديدة، NEORATIONALISM, NEOREALISM
الآن أصبح أغلب الزبائن لا يوافقون على مجرد الحصول على الوظيفة من مبانيهم ، بل يريدون لمبانيهم أن تحقق تطلعات شعوبهم في عكس أصالتها ، أو ربما تطلعاتها ، وثقافاتها ، وهذا نزوع لا شائبة عليه.
فيما تراجعت الوظيفة لتصبح تحصيل حاصل ، لا يمكن التنازل عنه. لكن الأولوية للتطلعات الأخرى.


نتمنى الرفعة والتقدم لـــــدبي الأصالة ، دبي المستقبل !


----------



## الدكتور العنزي (2 أغسطس 2007)

نعم ، ولكن الإختراق الأمني بين حركة السيارات ( الشوارع ) وبين الطائرات عال جدا، وإمكانيات الإعتداء على الطائرات ستكون سهلة جدا ، لأن السيارات القادمة ( كما يتضح من الصورة ستدخل تحت الجسور المعلقة بالهواء ) ، ولابد من وضع الحواجز بين السيارات والطائرات ، لا أعتقد أن وضع الحواجز الكونكريتية الضخمة والعالية سيكون جيدا من الناحية البصرية.
من ناحية أخرى، إن الطول المبالغ به كان يمكن تلافيه لو كان المطار غير معتمدا على الـــ Linearity
بشكل مفرط ،
من ناحية أخرى فلا وجود لفلسفة تصميمية واضحة ، بل إننا نفهم من الصور أعلاه ، أن المصممين قد تركوا الوظيفة لتقودهم !!!
العمارة اليوم ، لا بل ومنذ 1984 ، قد بدأت تهجر الطروحات التي تصمم أو تعطي القياد للوظيفة. أنظروا مثلا : HARVARD ARCHITECTURE REVIEW, 1984, AUTONOMOUS ARCHITECTURE
العمارة الإستقلالية

وظهرت طروحات هزت العالم ، وهزت الطرح الفكري المعماري، وتشكلت ما تسمى بمنابع الشكل المعماري، وظهرت مدارس الواقعية الجديدة والعقلانية الجديدة، NEORATIONALISM, NEOREALISM
الآن أصبح أغلب الزبائن لا يوافقون على مجرد الحصول على الوظيفة من مبانيهم ، بل يريدون لمبانيهم أن تحقق تطلعات شعوبهم في عكس أصالتها ، أو ربما تطلعاتها ، وثقافاتها ، وهذا نزوع لا شائبة عليه.
فيما تراجعت الوظيفة لتصبح تحصيل حاصل ، لا يمكن التنازل عنه. لكن الأولوية للتطلعات الأخرى.


نتمنى الرفعة والتقدم لـــــدبي الأصالة ، دبي المستقبل !


----------



## هشام الهاشمى (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (2 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه والله شي يجنن وحلوووووووووووووووو


----------



## خالد محمد سعيد (2 أغسطس 2007)

والله المشروع جميل خاصة كتلة الصالات بس لوكانت الصور واضحة اكتر ............


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مطار ممتاز


----------



## تارة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الصور رائعة جدا وحلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشاركة رائعة 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على الصور


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اتمنى من الاخوة الاعضاء اذا يعرفو برنامج استاد ثري ينزلون اي موقع تعليمي للبرنامج وشكرررررررا


----------



## ديكوراتى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم الايادي 
على المجهود الطيب


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (13 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل جداً وفن الماكيت اجمل ماشاء الله


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (13 ديسمبر 2007)

افادك الله لتفد به الناس اجمعين .... جزاك الله خير


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

صور اكثر من روعة


----------



## descovery_2000 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

ان شاء الله الصور موجودة
للجميع


----------



## داودي وسام أميرة (29 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله شكرا على ه الصور


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
دبي شكلها عدت فعلا


----------



## kasshoss (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا عن الصور المبهمة*


----------



## abouyousif (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Arch_M (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على الصور


----------



## هالة مان (28 يناير 2010)

مشكوركتير على هذة الصور الجميلة


----------



## hermione (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا الصور فعلا رااااااائعه


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (28 يناير 2010)

الصور لم تظهر أخي الكريم
وعلي كل حال شكرا لك


----------



## mohamed2009 (29 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

ماكيت رائع وحقيقي بارك الله بك


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا مع التقدير


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (29 يناير 2010)

هل لديك علم عن الحلول الانشائية شكرا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ..... والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


----------



## ttitto (4 فبراير 2010)

*?????????????????????????????????????????*

شكرا لك​


----------



## snowhite (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## arch_hamada (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​* وفي انتظار المزيد*
:15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15:
:15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15:
:15::15::15::15::15::15::15:
:15::15::15::15::15::15:
:15::15::15::15::15:
:15::15::15::15:
:15::15::15:
:15::15:
:15:​


----------



## القاتله (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور و يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## احمد حسن علام (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## سحرالعماره (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## africano architect (7 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء نشر الصور باشمهندس


----------

